# Will be gone...



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Since this is the Anything Goes forum I figured that I'd let you know that I will be...going that is. Tomorrow we leave for our vacation to celebrate my GROAN :w00t: 60TH :new_shocked: birthday down in Virgin Gorda, BVI. We leave very early tomorrow so I'm insane packing this weekend. We're set with our wonderful pet sitter/friend who will be staying here and all our neighbors who promise they'll stop by and play with Tyler. :chili: Oooh just got off the phone with the neighborhood dog walker and having her come in midday to take Tyler out since the weather will be beautiful. So relieved I got her. She walks my neighbor's dogs and I see her on the street and she's wonderful with any dog she has. :thumbsup:

I'll miss you all and if you don't hear from me you'll know that we don't really have the Wifi we're supposed to...or that I'm snorkeling or on the beach or doing absolutely nothing. B) Hoping for all of the above. Praying that everyone's fluffs will be well and happy, including my own. :wub:

I posted a while back that I got an insanely gorgeous house (like celeb type house) through a non-profits only online auction. I bid less than half what it's normally rented for and we're flying on airline points so a high end but low cost venture - my favorite kind. :HistericalSmiley::chili: The house is huge with only two bedrooms, and private pool with views of the ocean. Thought I'd attach a photo so you can just imagine it...or should I say drool. :innocent: Yup, that's all one 2 BR house. A gigantic 2 BR house I joked, actually wasn't joking saying I want to take a zillion pix when we first get there. Before my two guys mess up the place and before my hair goes insanely frizzy from the Caribbean humidity. :smpullhair: Not really kiddin'. After that first day, all bets are off!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

So jealous! Happy Birthday Sue and have a GREAT trip! Safe travels!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Drool,drool, drip,drip ahhhhh paradise:chili::chili:Happy Birthday Sue!!!!!!
Hope you have a WONDERFUL time.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Enjoy your trip , Susan and think of us back here, doing our normal everyday job, while you're snorkeling, and sunbathing, and reading, and sunbathing, .... Oh I lost myself in Your vacation!!! Have a wonderful time, and try to check in if you can!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

HAPPY 60th Sue! don't groan, that's something to celebrate! Have fun, that house looks beautiful, and yes I'm jealous too. Drooling here as I look at the snow still on my lawn : (


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Have a wonderful time Sue.....enjoy your birthday and your family! Wouldn't Tyler love it too? He will be happy with the neighbor though! It does look so nice and the pool looks so inviting!! Yes, take lots of pics and again, :chili:enjoy yourself!!!!:chili:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Wow!!! Have a great trip. I can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

OMG, Sue, that house is insane!! Have the best time ever, and Happy 60th Birthday!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I know you're gonna enjoy you vacation! I mean....how could you not??

You get the best deals!!!! :chili::aktion033:

The house is magnificant!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I am so envious...all I did for my last good birthday was to get all dressed up and go to Cyrus for dinner. But it is a happy memory and, while it is too tight, I still have that dress. 
So, I wish you a memorable trip, a fabulous birthday fun in the sun. I know you will share your joy when you get back...until then *Happy birthday! Enjoy yourself.*


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Have a wonderful 60th birthday trip Sue!! I turn that number this year too but don't think such a trip is in hubbys plans for me. Yo are one lucky lady!!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

HAVE A WONDERFUL TIME, SUE!! You deserve to celebrate in style. Have the best birthday and take lots of pics so that we can all ooh and ahh when you return. So glad Tyler will be in excellent hands.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY GIRLFRIEND:hugging:

I can't think of anyone more deserving then you. Have a safe and wonderful vacation, don't get lost in that mansion:smtease:I am sooooo happy for you.artytime: Make sure you come back home to us ok:wub:

Tyler is going to be ok, just maybe alittle insulted he couldn't go:innocent:

:wub:I LOVE YOU:wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sue, I hope you have the best birthday ever ... Happy 60th Birthday!

The mansion where you will be staying looks beautiful. Have a safe and wonderfully enjoyable vacation, Sue.

And, I'm sure you can look forward to Tyler jumping up and down and showering you with kisses when you return home after your trip! It's great you have trusting friends to watch him while you are gone.

Sending you love and hugs. Have fun! And, we look forward to lots of pictures!


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Have a great time, Sue!!!! And Happy Birthday!!!! I'll be waiting to see
those gorgeous pictures!!!!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

WOW! that house looks amazing! have lots and lots and lots and lots of fun  happy birthday!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I don't have the time to reply to each post individually since we have to get up at 5:00 tomorrow morning. Thank you all so much for the wonderful wishes for my birthday and the trip. Hoping I'll be able to get on the internet at some point. :ThankYou::smootch:


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

I hope your birthday vacation is the start of a very spectacular new year of life!!! The house looks to die for!! Enjoy!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Have a fabulous time and a wonderful birthday. Can't wait to see the pics...crazy hair and all.


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

artytime: Susan WOW what a birthday celebration! ENJOY and we will be watching for pictures...:aktion033:


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

How exciting! Have a wonderful time. The house looks beautiful!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Sue, have a WONDERFUL vacation!! It sounds amazing! I'm jealous  but can't wait to hear all about it and see pics when you get back! We'll miss you and Tyler!!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Sue, have a great time on your vacation and Happy Birthday!!! Can't wait to see pics of the mansion.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Just picked this up Sue but wanted to join the happy birthday chorus! 
I love the place you are staying. You always find the best bargains! Thank you for taking us all along vicariously. 
I wish you the most special birthday year ever, my new friend. I know Jim will take good care of you down there, and that David will keep the weather nice for you. We will hold up this end of the world & check in on Tyler who will be too busy to acknowledge our calls.
Live well, enjoy each day and don't forget that you can always start your diet tomorrow! Photos, photos, photos!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Sue first of all Happy Birthday to you my friend...Have a great time in that great big beautiful House..Woof from Baci :wub::wub:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Hope you have a wonderful birthday Sue....and an amazing vacation. That house is a stunner! Look forward to seeing lots of pics  .


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Have a wonderful time, "ole" Sue!:HistericalSmiley: Seriously, my 60th is in December and I need all the help I can get. Nice digs you got there! I hope I look as young as you do on my BIG birthday. :wub::wub: Enjoy!:chili::chili:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Can't think of any better way to celebrate your 60th Sue!!!!!!!!!!! You are gonna have an amazing time playing celebrity in Virgin Gorda!!!!!!!!!!!! Have a great time and safe trip! I will email you and let you know on Wednesday if baby is a boy or girl!!!!

XO! XO! XO! XO!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Hey Tammy, do you want Sue to tell us or will you let us know Wed too?


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Take me with you Sue!!!...Oh, too late, she already left. Sue, I know you will have a most wonderful trip and the best birthday ever! I'm so looking forward to pictures. LOTS OF THEM!!! Safe travels!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Sue,
I missed this yesterday. I am SO happy for you. Have a wonderful time! That house is AWESOME. :new_shocked: Wonder who ya neighbors are. Never know, you may artytime: & celebrate your BDAY with Brad & Angie :drinkup: Hope you get a great tan. :Sunny Smile: I luv VI. "I can hear Herve (I think that's his name), de plane boss, de plane". This kinda reminds me of the time I looking for a room in Paris on Expedia and they goofed and gave me a luxury suite for two for 7 nites at the Hotel D'Crillion for $300.00. They were not happy when they discovered the like $2,000 error, but tickets were bought. :HistericalSmiley: Stay safe.

PS
You look fab for, you know.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Hey Sue, you better hope Ty don't see the photo of that house...:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Sue, sorry I missed this thread yesterday. :blink: By now, you're on your way. In fact you might already be sunning by the pool or on the beach. Happy 60th birthday!!!!! :aktion033::aktion033:Of course, we all know that 60 is the new 40, right? :HistericalSmiley:Seriously, most of the people I know act and look younger than what our vision of 60 used to be. I'm only nine months away from that big milestone myself. So happy for you that you got such a great deal on a wonderful luxury mansion. Can hardly wait to see pics and hear all about it.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

thinking of you and your family today Sue


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

looks gorgeous! have a great birthday trip!! :chili:


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

Happy Birthday Sue!!!!What a fantabulous rental house you got. Be sure to take loads of pictures.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Sue, have a wonderful time! Can't wait to see pictures! Enjoy your birthday!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

mom2bijou said:


> Can't think of any better way to celebrate your 60th Sue!!!!!!!!!!! You are gonna have an amazing time playing celebrity in Virgin Gorda!!!!!!!!!!!! Have a great time and safe trip! I will email you and let you know on Wednesday if baby is a boy or girl!!!!
> 
> XO! XO! XO! XO!


Oh, Tammy, please share with all of us as soon as you know! I can't take the suspense much longer :HistericalSmiley:

Sue, hope you're having an awesome birthday in paradise :wub:


----------

